# $99,000.00 Cheeto



## alloy (Feb 7, 2017)

All I can say is I'm at a loss for words.  Heard about this on the news this morning.

http://abc7.com/society/cheeto-that-looks-like-harambe-sells-for-nearly-$100k-on-ebay/1741673/


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 7, 2017)

I have a zit on my butt that looks like trump.... think I could sell that for 100k?


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 8, 2017)

Sure!

You'll take a check, right?


----------



## higgite (Feb 8, 2017)

Can't believe people went ape over a Cheeto.

Tom


(Aw, c'mon, somebody had to say it.)


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 8, 2017)

What do you want to bet that the sale actually closes at a lot closer to $10?


----------



## alloy (Feb 8, 2017)

No checks,  PayPal only.

Apparently 132 people went ape over it.  That's how many bids there was on it.

It actually sold for $99,900.00. I can't post a link from my phone,  but do a quick search and it will come up.

And as you might imagine, there are a number of copycat listings for Cheetos.

You have to give it to the guy,  I sure wouldn't have thought of doing that.  I just sell dumb things like transmissions.


----------



## higgite (Feb 8, 2017)

alloy said:


> You have to give it to the guy,  I sure wouldn't have thought of doing that.  I just sell dumb things like transmissions.


Well, if you had a transmission shaped like Harambe, you'd be flush. 

Tom


----------



## chips&more (Feb 8, 2017)

I wonder how many Cheetos’s I have eaten that would have instead made me rich?


----------



## alloy (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is the ebay link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorilla-Hot-Cheetos-RARE-One-of-a-Kind-Cheetos-Harambe-Gorilla-/172504352676

Unfortunately I don't have a transmission shaped like a gorilla.  Wish I did.

But at lunch today I found myself looking at my Dorito's seeing if I had a good one


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 8, 2017)

That's crazy


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 11, 2017)

I grew a sunflower and the birds pecked out the seeds on one into a smiley face.


----------

